# New male + female...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Had 2 new mice saturday. One of each sex.

Bailey is a really nice agouti banded LH SA ABY male:














































Coco is a sweet little chocolate fox female:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I love Coco. The more I see that colour, the more I really want to have it!


----------

